# Aokp or cm10



## kregstrong

Any chance we will see either one of these for the Vzw gnote?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## CurrentWeb

Yes. If the bootloader isn't a problem, there will most certainly be AOSP ports. Probably not for a good long time, as they are a PAIN IN THE ASS to port, and the Touchwiz ROM provides the SPen functionality that we all love, but it'll definitely happen. I'd virtually guarantee CyanogenMod comes to the Note II on all the carriers in the future, idk about AOKP.


----------



## kregstrong

Cool I hope so. I just can't stand touch wiz. First thing I'm gonna do is install nova launcher and a different SMS app lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

The problem is that this phone has a lot of unique aspects to it which are directly tied to the ROM. I do not see Cyanogenmod specifically supporting this device the way it does on stock, with a fully function S Pen and all the multi-window beauty.

I've always been an AOSP kinda guy, from my Droid X to my Thunderbolt, but this is one phone I am expecting to root and sit on stock firmware with. Having played with it I can also say the few things I hate most about stock ROMs, like sluggishness and just overall ugly UI, are not a problem at all with this phone. It feels very AOSP ish for the most part, and it is so fast you'll never feel the difference in smoothness from stock to the slickest most basic feature-less AOSP ROM, I guarantee it.


----------



## TechSilver13

I have been the same way with aosp and cm roms. I never thought I could do samsung stock after I flashed my first aokp rom on my i9100 but here I am saying that I could never flash a non stock ROM because this is so smooth and full of features with fantastic battery life to boot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erc

Will the SPen work at all without Touchwiz? I don't really care about the multi-window stuff and the Touchwiz specific apps. All I'm interested in is having the sensitivity and accuracy of the SPen in third party apps, like Autodesk Sketchbook Pro.


----------



## mtrain

erc said:


> Will the SPen work at all without Touchwiz? I don't really care about the multi-window stuff and the Touchwiz specific apps. All I'm interested in is having the sensitivity and accuracy of the SPen in third party apps, like Autodesk Sketchbook Pro.


Does the S-pen stuff still work if you switch to a different launcher like Nova or Apex?


----------



## erc

I don't really know, but if you're replacing the stock ROM with Cyanogenmod for example, you're doing a lot more than replacing a launcher.

I figure there may be proprietary driver dependencies with the SPen or whatever screen film/technology is used in conjunction with it.


----------



## bose301s

This is what my purchase of a Note 2 depends on, if I see AOKP or CM ported to it, then I will probably get it, even if it gets rid of the S Pen stuff.


----------



## suspect32

mtrain said:


> Does the S-pen stuff still work if you switch to a different launcher like Nova or Apex?


yes it will. Im using apex and all the spen stuff works

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zoso28

Most of the major developers are moving away from Samsung devices with the exynos soc because Samsung won't/can't release the qualcomm related source, but I've been following the development closely, and people are working on getting cm ready for the gsm note 2 so I would assume you guys won't be far behind

Sent from my Note 2


----------



## yarly

Zoso28 said:


> Most of the major developers are moving away from Samsung devices with the exynos soc because Samsung won't/can't release the qualcomm related source,


Exynos is not Qualcomm, it's Samsung and they wouldn't release documentation with their sources was the main issue.


----------

